

The last days of big law - wr1472
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/113941/big-law-firms-trouble-when-money-dries

======
cafard
This is a bit like writing about the programming business as if were all
Google and Facebook. I knew a lot of people who started law school, most but
not all of whom saw it through. Of them two or three joined fair-sized firms,
one a small one, and the rest did all sorts of stuff--corporations (aerospace,
insurance, ??), the military, the government.

"No relationship in the legal profession is more fraught than the one between
partners and their money."

Another fine reason to avoid situations where you might have to hire a lawyer,
no?

